# DEF refill in 335d



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

I bought 2 2.5 gal DEF bottles from bav auto. Based on some searching I found upper nozzle is to fill passive tank and lower for active tank. I was able to fill about 1 gal into active. I thought I will put rest 1.5gal into passive but wasnt able to fill it. It just kept draining out. Its been 1ok miles since I got my DEF refilled so there is no way passive tank is full. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

bimmerdiesel said:


> I bought 2 2.5 gal DEF bottles from bav auto. Based on some searching I found upper nozzle is to fill passive tank and lower for active tank. I was able to fill about 1 gal into active. I thought I will put rest 1.5gal into passive but wasnt able to fill it. It just kept draining out. Its been 1ok miles since I got my DEF refilled so there is no way passive tank is full.
> Any suggestions?


They typical OCI is about 12k miles and some people have gone longer than that on DEF. Did you decide to refill because of the "no start" indicator? If so, perhaps your transfer pump is not working how you should get a SES for that or some other indication something is amiss.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> They typical OCI is about 12k miles and some people have gone longer than that on DEF. Did you decide to refill because of the "no start" indicator? If so, perhaps your transfer pump is not working how you should get a SES for that or some other indication something is amiss.


My car is outside of maintenance so I decided to get oil change at dealership and refill DEF by myself. I didnt not get "no start" indicator or SES light so hopefully transfer pump is working fine


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Clogged vent is what you have.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

GreekboyD said:


> Clogged vent is what you have.


any idea how to get around it. Should I wait for sunny temps to come back. I dont want to pay $300 to dealer to refill or clear clog.


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

I read on here somewhere that the lower nozzle is the larger, passive tank, not the upper. And that must be right since I recently added two gallons to the lower nozzle, and the active tank is < one gallon if I remember correctly.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

jfxogara said:


> I read on here somewhere that the lower nozzle is the larger, passive tank, not the upper. And that must be right since I recently added two gallons to the lower nozzle, and the active tank is < one gallon if I remember correctly.


The lower one is the active and the higher one is the passive.

You could try to lower the tank assembly and clean the vent of any dried urea. If that doesn't help then your tank will most likely have to replaced.

Bimmerdiesel, this would be covered under the 7/70,000 emissions warranty, assuming you haven't gone over the mileage.


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

GreekboyD said:


> The lower one is the active and the higher one is the passive.


Thanks for the opinion from on high, but do you have a cite? Best, James


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

jfxogara said:


> Thanks for the opinion from on high, but do you have a cite? Best, James


Not off hand James. I know the passive holds 4.5 gallons and the active holds 1.6 gallons. I know the left/higher one is the passive one because mine has been clogged for well over a year. All I do is keep refilling the lower/right one whenever I get the warning that the DEF is low.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

jfxogara said:


> Thanks for the opinion from on high, but do you have a cite? Best, James


Page 71 of "Advanced Diesel with Blue Performance" pdf, page 71: "The fillers are arranged in the same way as the reservoirs, i.e. the lowermost is the filler for the active reservoir."


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

floydarogers said:


> Page 71 of "Advanced Diesel with Blue Performance" pdf, page 71: "The fillers are arranged in the same way as the reservoirs, i.e. the lowermost is the filler for the active reservoir."


Excellent thanks!


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

I am still at 51k and I have extended warranty too. Lets see what dealer says.


----------



## BassManN (Jan 3, 2014)

I have owned a 2011 335d as I bought as a CPO and put about 1200 miles on it before the DEF "no start in 1000 mi" warning showed up. Is this refill covered under warranty (99% sure it isn't)? 

Just from reading is there a difference in the DEF no start in 1000mi and another DEF low light? 

I'll be looking into getting DEF from a local auto store and doing it myself but this first one I guess will go to the dealer since I have to go anyways for a CPO part install. 

Thanks


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

BassManN said:


> I have owned a 2011 335d as I bought as a CPO and put about 1200 miles on it before the DEF "no start in 1000 mi" warning showed up. Is this refill covered under warranty (99% sure it isn't)?
> 
> Just from reading is there a difference in the DEF no start in 1000mi and another DEF low light?
> 
> ...


Don't know about "another DEF low light" but I would bet the dealer will not do it for free. From my experience they will only do it in conjunction with an oil change under the free maintenance period. But it's worth a try I suppose. Be sure that the DEF container you buy has the proper screw top and fill mechanism to match up with the DEF reservoir openings. Otherwise it will get messy I think. Having only done the DEF top up with a BMW 0.5 gallon bottle, I am basing this caution on the remarks of some others.


----------



## DozerDan (Dec 18, 2013)

I had to play with the hose I was using to fill and pour very slowly. At first it was a PITA, but once I found the sweet spot on the pour speed it was not a problem.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

BassManN said:


> I have owned a 2011 335d as I bought as a CPO and put about 1200 miles on it before the DEF "no start in 1000 mi" warning showed up. Is this refill covered under warranty (99% sure it isn't)?
> 
> Just from reading is there a difference in the DEF no start in 1000mi and another DEF low light?


#1 Either the tanks weren't filled prior to purchase or you have a problem with the transfer pump between passive and active tanks.

#2 No. The "no start " warning by definition serves both purposes.


----------



## BassManN (Jan 3, 2014)

Ok Thanks gentlemen. 

Ill see if the dealer will do this first one for me because it is obv that the dealer I purchased at did not top her off before handing the D over to me.

Off-Topic but while I got you guys might as well ask: Will doing my own oil changes void the CPO warranty? I also bought the CPO gold wrap extension and don't want to inadvertently void any warranties.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

BassManN said:


> Ok Thanks gentlemen.
> 
> Ill see if the dealer will do this first one for me because it is obv that the dealer I purchased at did not top her off before handing the D over to me.
> 
> Off-Topic but while I got you guys might as well ask: Will doing my own oil changes void the CPO warranty? I also bought the CPO gold wrap extension and don't want to inadvertently void any warranties.


Pretty sure that federal law says you can do your own maintenance and not void your warranty.


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

BassManN said:


> Ok Thanks gentlemen.
> 
> Ill see if the dealer will do this first one for me because it is obv that the dealer I purchased at did not top her off before handing the D over to me.
> 
> Off-Topic but while I got you guys might as well ask: Will doing my own oil changes void the CPO warranty? I also bought the CPO gold wrap extension and don't want to inadvertently void any warranties.


 Magnuson-Moss Act Section 102(c) as it pertains to tie-in sales provisions. Google it if you want more specifics and the intent behind the act.
My advice....keep your receipts and make sure you are servicing it correctly.


----------



## astroqb33 (Jun 6, 2014)

*astroqb33*

Have a 1999 335D, 43k. Have never had a DEF light but would like to know how to open the port on the Driver side rear bumper to refill DEF.

Any help appreciated.

Boris


----------

